# Member Rankings



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

For those of you who like to keep track, the "Little Squary Things" (officially known as 'Pips'), and rankings, are awarded to members with the following post counts:

0-24 Posts = 1 Pip = Newbie

25-249 Posts = 2 Pips = Member

250-499 Posts = 3 Pips = Advanced Member

500-999 Posts = 4 Pips = Senior Member

1,000-2,499 Posts = 5 Pips = Master Member

2,500-4,999 Posts = 6 Pips = Super Member

5,000-9,999 Posts = 7 Pips = Grand Member

10,000 and over Posts = 8 Pips = Distinguished Member

Happy Posting!


----------

